# wanted "cheap wild type bettas" in fresno



## lolz (Oct 14, 2009)

hi im looking for some relatively cheap wild type bettas in the city of fresno
types mostly looking for are smaragdina and imbellis
but if anyone has any home bred other types then please email me
at [email protected]
if possible then i would like a price range of $6-$12 a pair or $4-$7 for one
thnxz alot


----------

